# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Киндерсюрприз (Алуэт II).

## MAX

Вот, решил построить сей замечательный вертолетик в 72-ом масштабе. И размерчик у него получается замечательный. :Biggrin: 
Сделано, пока, не много, но тем не менее. На пыль внимания не обращайте. :Redface:  Ферму хвостовой балки буду делать новую. Из плоского травления она смотрится ажурно, но не комильфо.
У кого есть фото этого вертолета в окраске французких ВВС, милости просим. Выкладывайте сюда.

----------


## Kasatka

изращенец! =))

это неомега? судя по стилю отливок

----------


## MAX

Нет, не НеОмега. Они такого не делают, пока. Это Экстратеч. Чехи извращаются. Директор у них дядька хороший. Наш человек. :Smile: 
http://www.extratech.cz/?page=products#

----------


## Carrey

Максим, попробуйте по плоской балке провести кистью с нитрой или ещё какой густой малоусаживающейся краской - если рука не дрогнет, по высыхании получите круглую балку. 8)

Если хотите - могу параллельно Вам собирать бундесверовский алуэтт в 1/32 (ревелл)! 8)

----------


## MAX

Да чего там мудрить с этой балкой. Ее сделать-то - два часа времени. Самое сложное там - сделать тросовую проводку управления. 
Если есть желание построить в 32-ом, то милости просим. Будет интересно сравнить итог в разных масштабах. Только вот по срокам я ничего гарантировать не могу. Как пойдет, так и пойдет.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Тоже,нахожусь в состоянии ковыряния похожего аппарата,от этой фирмы.
Смолу попилял,а за фонарь браться пока боюся.Максим,как вакушный фонарь от этого производителя по физ.свойствам?Чем склеивал?Хвостище тоже буду из круглого пластика выклеивать.
Фото пузика Алуетты надо?Немец правда.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот фото "Француза". Здесь - немного валка - http://www.waffenhq.de/flugzeuge/alouette2-bilder.html

----------


## MAX

Вакушные фонари Экстратеч, вполне себе ничего. Я свой выпилил микропилкой и подогнал шкуркой. Потом обязательная процедура - внутренюю сторону надо обязательно покрыть лаком (в моем случае Х-22 от Тамии). После полного высыхания аккуратно склеил циакрином. Как видно "дыма" не появилось. Стык по фонарю будет закрываться тонкой полоской - накладкой из фототравления.
Детальных фото в сети на него достаточно. Больше интересуют фото именно фрвнцузов. В комплекте дается француз, израильтянин и немец. Но француз дается из учебной части - с оранжевыми полосами и квадратиками. Смотрится неплохо, но вот как это дело все разрисовывать - пока чешу репу. К тому же, по инструкции не совсем понятно расположение всех этих оранжевых причиндалов. :Confused: 
За фото спасибо.

----------


## Kasatka



----------


## Kasatka



----------


## MAX

Сергей, спасибо за фото. 

Родные, смоляные лопасти оказались как-то не очень. Поведенные и хрупкие. За час сделал новые полистирольные лопасти. От родных взял только узел крепления (прадварительно вырезав в них вилку). Вот такой я извращенец. :Biggrin: 
На "яйце" кабины приклеил деталь, закрывающую стык остекления.

----------


## Carrey

> Но француз дается из учебной части - с оранжевыми полосами и квадратиками. Смотрится неплохо, но вот как это дело все разрисовывать - пока чешу репу. К тому же, по инструкции не совсем понятно расположение всех этих оранжевых причиндалов.


Можно на декаль посмотреть? Судя по гугельным фотам, борта кабины за дверями окрашивались в оранжевый, а полосы - из-за рельефа в том месте (выштамповки наверное).
Вчера нашёл свою коробку с панцеркнакером в 1/32, полистал инструкцию, прибавил седых волос в бороду... Постараюсь Вам к понедельнику отсканировать мануал, декаль и литники, может пригодится как-нибудь, там всё проработано по самое не могу, даже тяги управления ротором даны. 
Жаль, что в данное время собираю на заказ KaJaPa 1/35 и Ту-160 1/72, не смогу максимально плотно занятся Алуэттом, буду от Вас серьёзно отставать по срокам.

----------


## MAX

Вот в том-то и дело, что не совсем понятно. А вариант хороший. Вроде и вояка, а в то же время и пестренький. То, что снизу кабины, то же не совсем понятно - зеленые линии фона, разделяющие оранжевые прямоугольники, вроде, имеют разную толщину.
А вариант у меня такой.

----------


## Kasatka

мне кажется это не зеленные линии.. это просто "тени от углублений" ну вот так хуждожник это передал.. А на самом деле там просто красным закрашено все.

----------


## MAX

Да нет. Похоже, всетаки, что на спине тоненькие зеленые линии разделяют оранжевые полосы. Хотя, есть борта у которых закрашено оранжевым все, что не застеклено, сплошняком.

----------


## Carrey



----------


## Carrey

Эпизод №2. Дособирал скелет, НВ, РВ, навесил редукторы, карданы, турбину, автомат перекоса НВ, тяги управления НВ, разные навесные контейнеры. Осталось собрать кабину и подвески противотанковых ракет и можно красить.



Галерея тут и вперёд (next ->).

Максим, как у Вас продвигается? Не поделитесь ли рецептом оранжевой краски, что-бы было похоже? Сам склоняюсь к замесу на глазок тамиевского матового акрила, красный + жёлтый.

----------


## MAX

У меня процесс встал пока. Нахожусь в поиске калиброванного круглого полистирола (Тамия телает такой и не только Тамия). Да и других дел много сейчас. Особо не по моделишь.
Краску говорите. Два варианта есть. Первый - это поискать Модел Мастерс или Хамброл. У них в каталоге такая светоотражающая краска точно есть. И второе - мешеть самому. Светоотражающая не получится, то похожую намешать проблем не будет. Я нитру мешаю. Тут проблем вообще никаких.

----------


## An-Z

> У меня процесс встал пока. Нахожусь в поиске калиброванного круглого полистирола ...


На Братиславской в "Мир хобби" продаётся полистироловый профиль, был и круглый..

----------


## MAX

> На Братиславской в "Мир хобби" продаётся полистироловый профиль, был и круглый..


Нету там ни хрена. :Frown:  Самый маленький - 2мм. Для 72-го крупный. Я уже к ним два раза сьезлил. И у Тамии в "Москве", то же нет. 
Пока в поиске. :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Пока будете разъезжать, я свой закончу! 8) Может из проволоки спаяете? Скрепки, например, весьма калиброванный источник профилей, и недорогой.

----------


## MAX

Проволока у меня есть. Даже есть посеребренная калиброванная. Но уж больно не охото паять. Да и тяжеловато получится.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, а какой диаметр нужен?

----------


## MAX

> Макс, а какой диаметр нужен?


Диаметр 1мм. Можно 0,8мм.

----------


## Kasatka

у нас вот такая ерунда продается на каждом углу...

http://www.fredaldous.co.uk/shop-onl...d-and-tube.htm

только как тебе ее передать

----------


## MAX

Отличная штука. У нас тоже продавалась. А когда петух клюнул - все пропало, кудато. Засада. :Confused: 
Не переживай. Появится все это у нас. В понедельник еще на клубе посмотрю. Найдется. :Wink:

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Здравствуйте, Максим! Вот на этой странице есть несколько фото "оранжевого" француза.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо. Пригодится.

----------


## Carrey

Сложил насухо фонарь, придётся подрезать-подгонять:



Все фоты hi-res: тут

----------


## Carrey

Так что, стрекоза почти готова, осталось только подогнать кабину и всё покрасить и отдекалить. Ход за Вами, Максим! 8)

----------


## MAX

Не, ну мне Вас не догнать, однозначно. Я только сегодня немножко поклеил ферму хвостовой балки. Пока только 1/3 склеил. Диаметр продольных "труб" - 1мм. Поперечных - 0,5мм. Диагональных - 0,3мм.
Поскольку делаю еще и Як-30 (что на сегодняшний момент более важно), то своим Аллуэтом придется заниматься от случая к случаю, к сожалению.

----------


## Carrey

Красиво, но не жирновато ли? Эти прутки и у меня в 1/32 толстовато выглядят (см. фоты прототипа на первой странице ветки и фоты alouette II на airliners.net), полагаю продольные в 1/72 лучше будут в 0.5, поперечные в 0.3, а диагональные можно стальными проволочками 0.1 изобразить (разжился когда-то такими, для предохранителей, полоска на ~20 штук, концы слегка спаяны - ножом отрезаешь по одной проволочке - и в дело!).

Кстати, выклеиваете как? На дощечке выкладываете, прихватываете скотчем пока клей высохнет? Или в руках на глазок всё, быстрым клеем? Или прутки к распечатанному чертежу в масштабе на ПВА сажаете?

Як-30 хорош, жаль что не пластик и жаль, что членение такое - опять швы выводить. Хотя, наверное, по горизонту ещё проблематичнее расчленить, из-за движка и его ВЗ и сопла.

Ладушки, раз такое дело - буду окончательно решать вопрос, дособирать и докрашивать, пора тоже более важными (и притом прибыльными 8) ) моделями занятся.

PS: и ещё хотел спросить - техдокументации по Алуэтту не имеете? Интересно было бы свериться по части кое-какой проводки и окраса некоторых элементов. Сдаётся мне, что немцы не всё перекрашивали (в частности на некоторых бундесовских подносье было оранжевым, на редких - и топливный бак). Вот ещё прикольная фотка, кажись этот борт к французам обратно от бундесов поступил, не подошёл по ТТХ. 8)

----------


## MAX

Да не, вроде не жирновато. Это на фото с увеличением так кажется. Не думаю, что в оригинале труба меньше 70мм в диаметре. Не похоже на то.

Клею на стекле дихлорэтаном. Травленая балка в качестве шаблона. Пинцетиком, аккуратненько. Этот кусок фермы я минут за 40 склеил.

Никаких документов по Аллуэту нет. Ориентируюсь только на фото. Это самое точное. Если в 32-ом еще можно ловить милиметры, то в 72-ом бесполезно. :Biggrin:  У меня, к сожалению, половины от того, что там должно быть, не видно будет. А так хотелось бы. :Rolleyes: 

Як-30, то что на фото, это только предварительные отливки. Теперь это все дело шлифуется - полируется - подгоняется окончательно. В итоге должно получится ничуть не хуже (надеюсь, что даже лучше  :Wink: ) чем литая пластиковая модель. Но в 48-ом модель будет еще лучше чем в 72-ом, точно. :Smile:

----------


## Carrey

Семь раз отрежь, один раз примерь... Да, Ревелл - не Тамия, однозначно. Тем не менее всё сошлось, буду приступать к покраске:



Все фоты hi-res: тут.

Может, ну его нафиг - бундесовский опытный противотанковый? Взять да расписать под "хохлому" это яичко к Пасхе? 8)

----------


## MAX

Да, в 32-ом смотрится очень хорошо. На Аирлайнсе масса замечательных пестрых гражданских машин. Может и правда, выбрать что-нибудь веселенькое. :Smile: 
А я сегодня только и смог, что ферму доклеить. Пока без проводки, редуктора и вала.

----------


## Carrey

Оркестр, туш! 8)




Все фоты hi-res: тут.

Большое спасибо Максиму за интересно и с пользой проведённую неделю! 8)

----------


## Kasatka

Carrey, поздравляю с окончанием работ =)

моделька получилась аккуратная и притягивающая глаз!
цвета выглядят неплохо! 

не придираюсь к детализации и везерингу поскольку как я понимаю задачи перед вами стояли другие - собрать из коробки. Однако, сделаю маленькое замечание - на правой дверце декалью нанесена цифра "1". Так вот очень заметен клеевой слой (на одной из фото - вид изнутри - на ней видно). 

А в остальном, учитывая задачу и время сборки - все очень достойно! =)

что еще хотел бы сказать.. ну. в качестве рекомендации, может быть..  Фотографируйте модели по-другому. Купите лист ватмана цветного (голубой или серый) и снимайте на его фоне.. Презентация модели будет гораздо интереснее. 


Сергей

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Вот она,КРАСАВА в реале.
А балки, на обоих моделях,особенно в 72-ом,ТОЛСТЫЕ.
На реальном аппапрате визуально,балка АЖУРНАЯ и НЕВЕСОМАЯ (зрительно),диаметр трех основных несущих труб 42 мм,поперечных 28 мм, лично штангелем мерял.

----------


## MAX

> Вот она,КРАСАВА в реале.
> А балки, на обоих моделях,особенно в 72-ом,ТОЛСТЫЕ.
> На реальном аппапрате визуально,балка АЖУРНАЯ и НЕВЕСОМАЯ (зрительно),диаметр трех основных несущих труб 42 мм,поперечных 28 мм, лично штангелем мерял.


Женя, спасибо.
Я уже сам вижу, что толстовато сделал. Буду переделывать. Опыт теперь есть. :Smile:  Ну лишние три часика посижу.
С размерами, ты очень кстати здесь оказался.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Да не зачто,Максим.
Еще несколько фоток прицеплю,обрати внимание как балка выглядит в сравнением с человеками.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Продольные и поперечные перекладины ,одного диаметра (есть несколько штук,отличающихся,в начале балки,и в окончание оной),но для модели любого масштаба это не актуально.

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Я,вот такого ЖУКАНА планирую смастрячить.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, дружище!!!
Отличные фотки. Судя по всему, придется не только балку переделывать, но и мотораму. От родного железа придется оставить только плоские боковины. Собственно, я это и предпологал.
А еще обратил внимание на поддон под вертолетом. Хреново, видать, у них с герметизацией топливной системы. :Biggrin:  Течет, однако.
Но все это будет чуть позже. Сейчас все силы брошены на Яки. Кстати есть уже кое-что по Як-32 в 48-ом масштабе. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Появилось немного свободного времени. Раз решили все переделывать, то и мотораму тоже надо переделать. От "железа" остались только боковые панели. Топливный бак не приклеен (только вставлен внутрь рамы). Рама склеена из круглого пластика 0,5мм.  Теперь, потихонечку надо переделать хвостовую балку. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

выглядит полегче!
а плоские части из чего сделаны?

----------


## MAX

> выглядит полегче!
> а плоские части из чего сделаны?


Это то, что осталось от травленки.

----------


## MAX

А вот и новая балка готова. Два часа работы. :Wink:  Но предстоит еще немеряно. :Biggrin: 
Самый большой диаметр - 0,5мм. Все остальное, гораздо меньше.

----------


## Kasatka

мда... ну и размерчик =))
стало явно полегче! представляю как у тебя железные нервы =))

----------


## MAX

Ну, нервы, вроде, в порядке (проверялся недавно) :Biggrin: , поэтому позволю продолжить.
Установил всю конструкцию на раму шасси. Из проволоки 0,3мм, через опорные подшипники, протянул вал хвостового винта. Вот такая конструкция получается.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс.. ну все ок! Я думаю, что после окраски в темный цвет, конструкция будет выглядеть еще тоньше.
Что дальше? =)

----------


## MAX

Дальше? Надо сделать несколько роликов на нижней трубе балки. По ним идут тросы управления стабилизатором и рулевым винтом. Но они мелкие, блин. :Frown:  А потом по ним проводку пропустить. Пока думаю.

----------


## kbv

МАХ!
Я так понимаю вопрос в том как изготовить ролики. А если трубчку от Чупа Чупс вытянуть до необходимого диаметра. Затем процарапать канавку по кругу, ну хотя бы той же модельной пилкой. Ну и в заклчение, обрезать по обоим сторонам от канавки.

----------


## Kasatka

можно пробойниками выбить два кружка нужных диаметров и склеить их на каплю суперклея для создание промежутка между ними

----------


## MAX

Это понятно. Но колесики находятся между лвух кронштейнов (в вилке) и ширина всего узла в сборе - 0,5мм. :Wink:

----------


## kbv

Тогда можно из фольги (мембрана от кофейной банки) выбить три диска. Два из них "большие" а третий, соответственно поменьше. За сим собрать этот "бутерброд" с помощью футуры.

----------


## MAX

Эпопея продолжается. :Wink: 
Худо - бедно ролики тросовойпроводки были сделаны и можно начинать красить.
Кабина пока только замаскирована тамиевским скочем и стопколлором, а ферма уже покрашена (правда, еще не полностью). Так же, готов под покраску несущий винт.

----------


## Kasatka

ляпота! =)) так из чего ролики сделал?

----------


## MAX

Тонкие полоски медной жести обернул вокруг нижней трубы в виде буквы "U" и в промежуток вклеил ролик. Главное, что между роликом и трубой остался просвет, через который можно пропустить нить троса. Но это уже дело техники. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Потихоньку процесс продвигается. :Wink: 
Покрасил кабину и перевел на нее декаль. Пока все глянцевое и сохнет. Фюзеляж, тоже, потихоньку обрастат детальками. Приклеил на свое место бак и начал красить редуктор и сопутствующие агрегаты

----------


## Петр Берестовой

мдя.. здорово.. я б неосилил...=))

----------


## Kasatka

Реально похож на какую-то стрекозку =)
Отличная работа, Макс!

Как красил кабину? "чешую" делал кисточкой или маски?

----------


## MAX

По зеленому выклеил маски и покрасил сначало серебром, а потом дунул ревельной флюарисцентной краской. После снятия масок подчищал и подкрашивал кистью. Потом покрыл все глянцем.

----------


## An-Z

сильно! не хватает рядом коробка спичечного.. ждем завершения работ

----------


## Kasatka

> сильно! не хватает рядом коробка спичечного.. ждем завершения работ


чтобы мы потом спрашивали, а где ты, Макс, взял такие большие спички? =)))


Макс, а не проще ли было наоборот маски делать?

----------


## MAX

В данном, конкретном случае - нет. Тут надо было сначала кабину (переплет) серым задувать. Потом зеленый. И уже в конце оранжевый. Потом, квадратики расчитать сложнее (к тому же такие мелкие), чем промежутки между ними. :Biggrin:  Второй вариант был сделать декалью. Но тут тоже поленился потом расчитывать и раскраивать два десятка квадратиков.

----------


## MAX

Вот и моторчик установил. Еще надо проводочков накидать чуток.

----------


## MAX

Кто о чем, а я опять про свой вертолетик. :Biggrin: 
Вот, как-то так все выглядит на сегодняшний день. Теперь самое нудное - нужно будет сделать тяги проводки управления, которые идут из-под кабины к редуктору. Нитка на фото, это тросы проводки к рулевому винту. Они тоже пройдут под кабину.

----------


## Kasatka

прикольная казявка получается =)

----------


## MAX

Ну вот и почти завершение.
Доделал и докрасил винт. На вертолете установил антенны, тяги управления и светотехнику. Осталось только соединить винт с фюзеляжем. :Wink:

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Реально ювелирная работа :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Вот, собственно, и завершение процесса. Доделал недостающее зеркало заднего вида, антенны и установил винт.

----------


## MAX

Теперь на полке будет стоять такая французкая парочка. Эллеровский Аллуэт III делался лет двенадцать назад. :Wink:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну... кул и супер писать надоело... да просто: здорово! :Wink: 
На фон какой нить природы забацать-от настоящего не отличить, а учесть, что 72й..мммм....=))))

----------


## Kasatka

Прикольная мошкара получилась! =) учитывая масштаб = выглядит просто здорово!

Макс, поздравления! =)

что дальше? =)

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, коллеги!
Фон на фото неудачный. ДЖИПЕГ вылезает просто жуть. Особенно заметно где граничат оранжевый и голубой. :Confused: 
Под него запланирована круглая виньетка с травкой. Все будет.
Дальше, боюсь, до осени ничего не будет. Зато будет дача и природа. :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

> Спасибо, коллеги!
> 
> Дальше, боюсь, до осени ничего не будет. Зато будет дача и природа.


Не верю!!! =) :Cool:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Спасибо, коллеги!
> Фон на фото неудачный. ДЖИПЕГ вылезает просто жуть. Особенно заметно где граничат оранжевый и голубой.
> Под него запланирована круглая виньетка с травкой. Все будет.
> Дальше, боюсь, до осени ничего не будет. Зато будет дача и природа.


Ну а что ты так всё почти до максимума скомпремировал? Конечно в таком сжатии не только контраста - и качества никакого не будет!
Что за аппарат вообще-то?

----------


## MAX

За пару часов сварганил виньеточку под Алуэт. Теперь выглядит все, как я планировал в самом начале.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Хорошая работа!

Виньетка прям навеяла стишок:(дамы закрыть уши) :Biggrin: 
"Ежик по травке бежит и хохочет
Ежику травка яйца щекочет"

----------


## MAX

:Smile:  Если бы ты знал, как и чем я эту травку подстригал, то смеялся бы еще сильнее.
Спасибо.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Неужели бритвенной машинкой? :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Машинкой для стрижки бороды!

----------


## Carrey

MAX, таки уели меня в корень! Снимаю шляпу. 

Только вот жалко, что хвостовая балка за основу виньетки выступает, не вполне гармоничная композиция.

----------

